# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Donazione D'azienda E Studi Di Settore

## T81

Un Contribuente Che Nel Corso Del 2006 Ha Donato L'azienda E' Soggetto A Studi Di Settore?
Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Un Contribuente Che Nel Corso Del 2006 Ha Donato L'azienda E' Soggetto A Studi Di Settore?
> Grazie

  Il donante deve compilare soltanto gli ine 
I donatari devono invece compilare gli sds in quanto proseguono una precedente attività 
Ciao

----------


## T81

Grazie Mille!

----------


## ANNA MARIA

Ma per i donatari, non dovrebbero essere esclusi in quanto primo anno di attivit&#224;?

----------


## Speedy

> Ma per i donatari, non dovrebbero essere esclusi in quanto primo anno di attività?

  Nessuna esclusione, perchè è continuazione della precedente attività

----------

